# Tables



## scott4534 (Apr 18, 2013)

Has anyone found a way to use the Autosleeper's table outside as a picnic table? Or does anyone stow a picnic table instead of the fitted one? And if so does any particular table fit the space perfectly?

Scott.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I just take it outside and put the legs down ( :wink: ) . . . but you must be talking about a different table.

Can you post a picture so we know exactly what you want help with?

At a guess I would think you are talking about a pedestal table, and if so Messrs Fiamma do a tripod base for it, which is reckoned to work well.

Dave


----------



## scott4534 (Apr 18, 2013)

Zebedee said:


> I just take it outside and put the legs down ( :wink: ) . . . but you must be talking about a different table.
> 
> Can you post a picture so we know exactly what you want help with?
> 
> ...


Sorry yes, my Symbol has 2 tables, each of which has a single leg (about 3 inches diameter) which slots into a hole in the floor.

The tripod base sounds interesting, anyone have a link?

Scott.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Google
Fiamma table leg tripod


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

You need a short leg for use with the tripod otherwise you'll find it too high to sit at. I think you need a 600mm instead of the standard 700mm. All makes it a bit pricey with the tripods being over £35 and the leg around £20 unless you can get second-hand off Ebay.


----------

